# Eclipse unter Linux + Sonderzeichen



## Waldi (4. Apr 2007)

Hallo Leute

Ich weis ich habe einen riesen Fehler gemacht und in meinem Quellcode ä, ö und ü verwendet. Sowohl bei Klassen als auch bei Methodennamen. Unter Windows funktioniert das einwandfrei. Nun bin ich auf Linux umgestiegen, hab mir Eclipse für Linux besorgt, die Workspace herumkopiert und nun werden meine Methodennamen nicht mehr aktzeptieren. Eclipse meldet immer ein invalid Character. Ich hab die JDK 1.6. Kann man dem linux Eclipse beibringen das er die Sonderzeichen akteptieren soll??


----------



## The_S (4. Apr 2007)

Die Sonderzeichen werden akzeptiert, du musst einfach nur die verwendete Codierung an die von Windows anpassen.


----------



## Waldi (4. Apr 2007)

Ich probier das im Mittag nochmal aus aber eigentlich hab ich gestern so hinbekommen das er immerhin ä,ö,ü's angezeigt hat. Die Fehlermeldung kam trotzdem auch nach einem Neustart und dem Versuch die ganze Sache auszuführen. Kannst du dir das erklären?? Ich dachte halt das der Linux Compilier die Sonderzeichen nicht aktzeptiert.  Aber wenn du sagst das ist ok.... ???:L


----------



## The_S (4. Apr 2007)

Das muss gehen, ich verwende (bzw. habe verwendet) einen Workspace für Windows und Linux, und da verwende ich im Text natürlich auch teilweise Sonderzeichen. Gab noch nie Probleme ...


----------



## Wildcard (4. Apr 2007)

Welches Encoding benutzt du in Windows und welches in Linux.
Sonderzeichen sollte man aus seinen QuellCode wirklich rauslassen.  :?


----------



## The_S (4. Apr 2007)

@Wildcard

warum? Ich schreib doch net für jede 08/15 Beschriftung von irgendwelchen Buttons extra Propertie-Dateien, um die Beschriftung im gewünschten Encoding auszulesen ...


----------



## Wildcard (4. Apr 2007)

Wie soll ich die Frage verstehen?
Eclipse bietet nich umsonst an unterschiedliche Encodings für die src Dateien zu verwenden.
Ist doch logisch das man bei Sonderzeichen auf beiden Plattformen das selbe Encoding verwenden muss.


----------



## The_S (4. Apr 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eclipse bietet nich umsonst an unterschiedliche Encodings für die src Dateien zu verwenden.
> Ist doch logisch das man bei Sonderzeichen auf beiden Plattformen das selbe Encoding verwenden muss.



Genau deshalb kann man ja auch Sonderzeichen im Code (natürlich nicht in den Variablennamen oder ähnlichem) verwenden  .


----------



## Wildcard (4. Apr 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Genau deshalb kann man ja auch Sonderzeichen im Code (natürlich nicht in den Variablennamen oder ähnlichem) verwenden  .


Nein, da halte ich gar nichts von. Schreib mal eine Methode 'ätsch'  und sag einem Inder er soll sie aufrufen  :roll: 
Selbst wenn's nur um die Javadocs geht:
Wenn du Sonderzeichen einfach konsequent weglässt entfällt das nervige Encoding Problem.


----------



## The_S (4. Apr 2007)

Mooooooooooooooooment. Es geht mir hier lediglich um die Verwendung von Sonderzeichen in Strings für eine Textausgabe. Diese fallen ja ebenfalls einen unter Umständen falsch eingestellten Encoding zum Opfer. Dass Sonderzeichen nichts im Klassennamen, Variablennamen oder Methodennamen zu suchen haben ist selbstverständlich.


----------



## Wildcard (4. Apr 2007)

Ach so meinst du das.
Wenn du keine MessageBundles hast ist das Projekt ohnehin so klein das da nie jemand anders als du selbst reinschaust, das juckt also niemanden  :wink:


----------



## The_S (4. Apr 2007)

? Kann man keine großen Projekte ohne MessageBundles realisieren?


----------



## Wildcard (4. Apr 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ? Kann man keine großen Projekte ohne MessageBundles realisieren?


Nicht ohne von einer funktionierenden QS auf's Dach zu bekommen.


----------



## Waldi (4. Apr 2007)

Ähhm von dem habs ich aber ned. Ich hab Sonderzeichen in Methodennamen und auch Klassen haben ääää's und so. Ich hab mal ein Bildschirmphoto gemacht um die Problematik besser deuten zu können.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wenn ich auf dem Wort mit der Maus bleibe das Rot unterkringelt ist dann kommt "Invalid Character" oder ähnliches. Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Wildcard (4. Apr 2007)

Wie bereits erwähnt musst du auf beiden Systemen das gleiche Encoding verwenden.


----------



## Waldi (4. Apr 2007)

Also in Windows ist cp1252 eingestellt und in linux windows-1252 ist das das gleiche oder?? was anderes ähnliches kann ich ned auswählen


----------



## Wildcard (4. Apr 2007)

Window -> preferences -> general -> workspace
Dort kannst du das default encoding auswählen.
Stell es sowohl in Windows als auch Linux auf UTF-8.
Anschließend konvertierst du deinen source folder mit einem Tool deiner Wahl auf UTF-8.
Und als Hinweis für die Zukunft: lass die Sonderzeichen aus Quellcode raus.


----------



## Waldi (5. Apr 2007)

Ok werd ich versuchen


----------

